# DIY cuddle bag -- give me ideas



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

I want to make a cuddle bag for my girl to use when she comes home next week, but every time I look for ideas I end up finding sleeping bags and stuff instead of cuddle bags. Does anybody here use a cuddle bag? Can you tell me a little about it? I want to make sure it's the right size and is comfy and safe for her. She'll be 7 weeks old.


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Do you mean like a carrier-sack to carry her around with you? If so, Squidoo has a nice set of instructions. If that's not exactly what you're looking for, the root page of the site has a bunch of other DIY projects (for rats, so they aren't all appropriate for hedgehogs).

When my small friend was a tiny baby, I sewed to give him at least 6" square interiors. Now he's bigger, I instead go for 8-9" square interiors.


----------



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

Annie&Tibbers said:


> Do you mean like a carrier-sack to carry her around with you? If so, Squidoo has a nice set of instructions. If that's not exactly what you're looking for, the root page of the site has a bunch of other DIY projects (for rats, so they aren't all appropriate for hedgehogs).
> 
> When my small friend was a tiny baby, I sewed to give him at least 6" square interiors. Now he's bigger, I instead go for 8-9" square interiors.


Yes, that's exactly what I was looking for! Thank you!


----------

